# Trade Tinted Tails for '06 Tails?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm interested in swapping out my professionally tinted tail lights assys (tinted by http://smokinlights.net/) for a clean set of 2006 tail light assys.

You wouldn't need to worry about being without lamp assemblies- I have spare, untinted set as well, so I'd be willing to ship the interested party my tinted set (complete with harness and bulbs- no games) so they may be inspected and installed when they arrive at your home. 

If they meet your expectations (and they will, they are flawless) simply pack your '06 assy in the same box and ship back to me. If you give your word, I'll assume the risk.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK- not that the response from this board was overwhelming, but I've got a taker.


----------

